# Can't get Epson Stylus C64 to work

## mikegreybeard

I have a new Epson Stylus C64 printer and cannot get it to work.  With an lsmod, it shows usblp loaded.  In /dev I have usblp0.  dmesg shows 

usb 1-2: USB disconnect, address 3

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: usblp0: removed

hub 3-0:1.0: new USB device on port 1, assigned address 2

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 2 if 0 alt 0 proto 2 vid 0x04B8 pid 0x0005

When I pull the usb cable to the printer.

I tried 

mike # foomatic-configure -s cups -p Epson-Stylus_C64 -c file:/dev/usblp0 -n Epson -d gimp-print-ijs

Cannot read file /usr/share/foomatic/db/source/printer/Epson-Stylus_C64.xml!

Cannot read file /usr/share/foomatic/db/source/printer/Epson-Stylus_C64.xml!

Printer file /usr/share/foomatic/db/source/printer/Epson-Stylus_C64.xml corrupted, missing, or not readable!

Could not run "foomatic-combo-xml"/"foomatic-perl-data"! at /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.0/Foomatic/DB.pm line 509.

Since I don't have the Epson-Stylus_C64.xml file I tried the Epson-Stylus_C84.xml, it didn't error but it also didn't get the printer working.

I have tried cat "file" > /dev/usblp0, CUPS, and lpr.  Nothing works.

I rebooted into windows and the printer installed and worked fine. 

I am running a 2.6.1-r1 kernel.

Can anybody help?

----------

## pilla

Moved from OTG

----------

## jkalderash

 *mikegreybeard wrote:*   

> Since I don't have the Epson-Stylus_C64.xml file I tried the Epson-Stylus_C84.xml, it didn't error but it also didn't get the printer working.
> 
> I have tried cat "file" > /dev/usblp0, CUPS, and lpr.  Nothing works.

 

According to linuxprinting.org's info on the C64, this is fine.  The cat into the printer won't necessarily work.  Try installing gimp-print and running

```
escputil -i -u -r /dev/lp0
```

to see if you're communicating with the printer.  I had a lot of trouble with my Epson Stylus C80.  It finally worked when I abandoned the Gentoo print guide altogether and used the KDE "Add Printer" wizard.  If you use KDE, I highly recommend trying out their interface, it's very easy to use and worked wonderfully for me.

----------

## mikegreybeard

I have gimp-print.  This is what happened with escputil -i -u -r /dev/lp0

Cannot parse output from printer

with escputil -i -u -r /dev/usblp0

Cannot parse output from printer

Same thing. 

I don't understand what this is telling me.  I don't use KDE, using Gnome and XFCE.

with escputil -d /dev/usblp0

Printer identification requires using a raw device.

with escputil -s /dev/usblp0

Printer identification requires using a raw device.

same results using /dev/lp0.

I don't understand the raw device business.  Evidently I'm not talking to the printer but I don't know where the disconnect is.

Thanks for the help, any other ideas?

----------

## jkalderash

Hmmm... I have /dev/usb/lp0, not /dev/usblp0.  I remember having trouble with that.  Does /dev/usblp0 actually exist?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

mikegreybeard,

You need to get the unstable foomatic to get the Epson-Stylus_C84.xml file (well its in mine and I run all the unstable stuff.

As well as the missing seperator in /dev/usb/lp0, which has alredy been pointed out, the cat test > /dev/usb/lp0 may not work because some printers need a paper movement command before they put ink on paper.

Better is cp /etc/cups/printer.conf  /dev/usb/lp0 because it contains several lines of text.

Look at this file and make sure that the  line that starts DeviceURI is correct - it should be /dev/usb/lp0, not /dev/usblp0

----------

## mikegreybeard

Yes, /dev/usblp0 does exist, but /dev/usb/lp0 does not exist.

I have another system using an Epson Stylus CX5200 that is running a 2.4.x kernel and it has a /dev/usb/lp0 and a /dev/usblp0 as a symlink to /dev/usb/lp0.

I thought maybe it is normal for the 2.6.1 kernel with the udev system to not have the /dev/usb/lp0.  There is no /dev/usb directory on my 2.6.1 kernel system.  Maybe that is a clue to the problem.  Where are the 2.6.1 and udev experts?  I'm in over my head here.

----------

## mikegreybeard

Finally got something working.  Just not right, yet.  I can talk to the printer and cat and copy to it but page feeds and other control things aren't right.  The escputil works and does a nozzle check correctly.  The test print in CUPS spits out page after page with one line on it.

Loaded a new copy of the /lib/udev-state/devices.tar.bz2 from

http://webpages.charter.net/decibelshelp/udevtemp.html

That finally gave me /dev/usb/lp0.  This file would come and go as I pulled the printer cable out and put it back like it should.

If I could do that foomatic-configure command with an Epson-Stylus_C64 file instead of the Epson-Stylus_C84 I think it might work.  I have googled all over the web and can't find such a thing.  Anybody know where to find it?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

mikegreybeard,

You can get the Epson-Stylus_C64 by doing 

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge foomatic
```

If you are on an X86 box

----------

## mikegreybeard

Iwas current on the foomatic but was not current on foomatic-db.

Code:

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge foomatic-db

fixed me up and the printer now works.

Thanks for all the help.

Mike

----------

